

Top Tech Companies Of 2012 - acremades
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tanyaprive/2012/12/30/top-10-tech-companies-of-2012/

======
joshAg
Interesting that all of these except for one are consumer companies and
startups. To me it seems like more of just a list of starups with consumer
buzz than top tech companies. And why are only pre-ipo companies considered?
What about Intel? VMware? Microsoft? Apple? Oracle? Google? Samsung? Am I
really to believe that fab.com or ZocDoc is a bigger tech company for 2012
than some of the companies I mentioned?

~~~
mef
"The list is based on exits, valuations by A+++ investors and rapid growth."

So, yes, it appears their definition of "Tech Companies" is skewed towards web
startups.

------
carsongross
Best performing IPO of the year: Guidewire Software.

But why would anyone at Forbes have heard of them?

------
Jagat
Shouldn't it be renamed to top ten web based companies?

